# 1st cheese failure



## pearsjd (Mar 29, 2011)

hello

We attempted our first cheese making today. Used 30 min Mozzarella recipe and milk from our Nubians. Everything looked good until the end. Could not stretch it and there was a lot of whey. The cheese was like grainy ricotta. Tasted really good. I did pasteurize the goat's milk(160 deg). Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thank you
Susan


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Darn! I'm not a mozz-maker. Hopefully, someone will speak up. Though, temperature with mozz is everything.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't make mozzerela to save my life. It's either too mushy or too tough. Temp. is important and I don't pasturize so I'm not familiar with how milk reacts after pasturization. 

If it's grainy and has whey in it, you probably did not heat it and knead it enough. I've found that when ALL the whey is gone, the cheese that remains is tough as nails and tastes like rubber. 

When not kneading as much, there is whey left, which doesn't go well over pizza, but the taste is wonderful, it melts great, and won't break a tooth when you take a bite. 

I think mozzerella is the most difficult cheese I've ever tried to make, as well as the one I would most like to be successful at!


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

We had this problem last fall...was told it was the late lactation milk, may be your problem? We use raw milk

I agree on the "softer" mozz...does NOT work on pizza! Did that once, cheese melted, looked pretty, but if you shifted the pizza the cheese slid off!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have had this same problem. Increase your rennet to 1/2 tsp. Make sure when you add the rennet, you don't stir it. Just a simple up and down motion with the spoon, a few times only. Let sit for 10 minutes instead of 5. Don't heat so long in the microwave. It tends to disinegrate. That should solve the problem. 

Good luck!


----------

